# Vinegar



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Can you add vinegar to water to lower the PH before adding it to your aqaurium? Is it safe? I understand its not good to lower the ph to much in a short time but is vinegar safe for aquarium plants and fish?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

well...should be safe if you know what you are doing...is only temporary....and I plain advise you don't


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree, it's really a PITA to try to keep a stable pH when you start trying to change it.
What is it out of your tap? Most fish will easily adapt to a wide variety of pH's providing it's not bouncing around all the time.

If you really want to lower it, using something like peat is much better - or C02.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

PH almost 9.0 GH 38 KH 18. Who needs gravel in a tank with water like that?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Get RO and mix your own pH? I know, you're probably looking for a cheaper method...


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

The links I posted in the chat for the R/O units are.

Air Water Ice Inc

and

Buckeye Field Supply


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I saw you links Gnatster. I posted this before I entered chat.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Whew Simpte... :shock:

Ever consider African Cichlids?? :wink:


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

My next tank JanS. If I cant fit another in the apartment. Got too many already (Damn betta Juveniles...........)


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> PH almost 9.0 GH 38 KH 18. Who needs gravel in a tank with water like that?


Nothing will lower the pH unless you lower the KH first.
You can use RO or rain water and then inject CO2.

Edward


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I bought my RO/DI unit on ebay from the following seller:

http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewSellersOtherItems&userid=aquasafecanada

Great unit, easy to put together and cheap. I highly recommend getting the unit with the water container, this gives you 3 gallons of water available quickly at any time, otherwise waiting for 3 gallons to be filtered can take 30-40 minutes depending on the membrane size, temperature and water pressure.

There are even cheaper models on ebay, worth the expense considering what we spend on everything else and the control it allows you to have over water hardness and PH in your tanks.

Giancarlo Podio


----------

